# VW Fox Air setup



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I recently built this coil over system for my fox sedan. 
I modeed the factory strut housing to accept MK1 bilstine sport struts. (shorted them by 2"). http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547090
I also shortened the steering arm and rotated it in to clear low offset wheels too

stock 








all the parts
























all welded up
















all assembled








installed
















all the way down the rear is on the ground the front is about 








the front is close if i get rid of the giant stock strut bearings and my helper springs i should be on the ground, but the strut is too long.








OK so by now your asking why do we care about your coil overs? well i have anther fox wagon that I am going to build a air system for.

(no suspension or anything under it its sitting on the ground) 
















here are some fox air setup i have seen online 
































My questions for you guys are:
1. where to find shorter struts
2. what bags do you suggest
3. any help or tip would be helpful

Thanks 
and one more pic just in case you haven't figured out buy now i am a picture whore


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

Cool project, you don't see a lot of clean Foxes around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks like you have enough room up from for Universal Aerosport bags, which you'll find are the most popular around here.
As for the shortened shocks up front, are you _sure_ that the struts are bottoming out? If so, you can order shocks from Bilstein and other companies in custom lengths. I hear it's expensive though. Another option might be to modify some coilovers for a mkI to work for you since the shocks on those tend to be shorter.
You also might want to ping the user Ugly Bastid, he's got a mkI that is rediculously low and he has custom built shocks on his car.
Good luck!


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

You sir have one cool project on your hands
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry no help to offer, only a simple thumb up!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

those are some clean welds right there.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

look very nice, especially for a fox


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

looks awesome the fox.. never seen it before..these dont sell here at the German market..nice car


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Measure your shock body and if it's 2.14" or less than you can use aerosports from universal air suspension.....that is if you have the clearance for them ....they are 5.875" in diameter....
As for shortened shocks Paul at KONI will do this to any shock for $140 per shock plus parts and labor.....His labor costs are $71/hour and an average shock shortening takes about 1.5 hours. PM me for his number if you want it.
BTW Sweet fox....We have an Audi fox and a VW fox...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Also check Koni's catalog's for a shorter shock that fits the dimensions of what you need.....maybe try the racing catalog....or something like a honda insert.
http://www.koni-na.com/cat_search_form.cfm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I think I posted about the Koni 8610 strut inserts in your other thread, but have you looked into them? They're 1.71" diameter, and come in two lengths. They could probably be fit into your stock housings, similar to what you already did with the mk1 sport inserts.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

OK i took the springs out all around. car sits about 1/2"off the deck still. but that is with my tiny ass 175/50 13"s. i am hoping that when i change out my strut bearings to a camber plate setup it will go about 1" lower
the rears is sitting on the tire so i need to roll the fender some more. but the rear on the ground should be no prob. a little roll here a trim there.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

OK so onward with my experiment.. I shortened a set of KYB struts I had 100mm.

















































































Now i the strut housings need to be modded to match the length of the struts. So i removed the factory spring perch. Carefully cut the steering arm free. It will be moved down and flipped over to allow the tie rod better angle (less bump steer) 
























Note Factory angle of steering arm








Removing welds carefully
















a few taps with the hammer they break free 
























Now flip it over and move down 








This is all i have for now. Still need to chop the housing tube down. It looks like with the shortened struts i will have about 3" of travel. 
Need to decide on what bags to use. then make the perches


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SICK! Subscribed!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I have no bag suggestions for you, but nice work so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_I have no bag suggestions for you, but nice work so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I concur! this may help me in the future


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

looks sick so far... you got the bags all figured out? idk how much aerosport bags would work since they are so big around compared to the sleeve bags on the other set-ups.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow, you seem to do some pretty good work from what it looks like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im def tuned in for this one.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_SICK! Subscribed!

Same!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

hope to have some updates soon. still trying to figure how to use a sleeve type bag and not a uvair bags. who makes sleeve type bags to spec?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I like your style.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would buy some UV airhouse bags and modify them so they are o ring sealed to the shock body


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I like your style.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would buy some UV airhouse bags and modify them so they are o ring sealed to the shock body

got a link? or a vendor?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

hey just found this thread.
looking at the rears i can guarantee you can use the chapman universal struts. 
for the fronts you may have to fab something up as far a custom bracket/plate but you should be able to use the aeros. or you can get in touch with bagyard im sure they can build you something.
another thing i would say is to raise the towers if you ever want to run a bigger wheel. My original set up (aero-vmaxx fronts, chapman rears) was able to lay frame on 13's with 175/50s but as soon as i threw a 15 with a 195/45 on the car i was about 3 inches off the ground. I had to raise my strut towers about 2 1/4 inches to get that travel i needed to put it on the ground.

after the towers i could crush miscellaneous fruit all day.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Thanks. i am deffanatly looking at the Chapman universal struts for the rear.
as for the fronts i want to try to use something smaller around then the areosports. i have no problem fabbing up stuff. 
the strut towers on the fox are vary different then any other strut tower. as for raising them you might be able to move them up 1/2" to a 1" maybe. the real height gain will come from eliminating the giant strut baring. buy adding a camber plate.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

awesome.


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

I know you custom made those, but does anyone offer aftermarket suspension for the fox?


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am just looking for what would be a nice suspension set-up for one, I might pick one up for $200 (it runs) and unfortunately I do not know much about them


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

And last question how is that suspension holding up now?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vdubN228)*

Are you talking about the coil overs on my fox? if so your in the wrong forum go here and ask http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547090 
lets keep this about air bags. thanks


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Updates comming soon*

Got parts on there way now! so updates soon!!..


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Updates comming soon (Banned wagon)*

nice work cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm glad this is still alive. Watching closely for when I get to my quantum


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

nice!, i love the fox i wish the had a better following http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
after the towers i could crush miscellaneous fruit all day.
















nice gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

Got a new cup holder today


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

And cue the obligatory vortex pile of shinny parts. 
































Also got these on the way! way cheap from a group buy 40% off 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4231067


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Also got these on the way! way cheap from a group buy 40% off 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4231067


F**K! I just ordered a pair from Summit for $425














Was your price quoted in that thread including shipping? I checked their "40% off" pricing on the mk3 coilover kit, mk2 shocks, and mk3 shocks, and they were the same price as everywhere else on the internet. I guess I should have asked


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
F**K! I just ordered a pair from Summit for $425














Was your price quoted in that thread including shipping? I checked their "40% off" pricing on the mk3 coilover kit, mk2 shocks, and mk3 shocks, and they were the same price as everywhere else on the internet. I guess I should have asked

















_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Just ordered my Struts #8610-1436 For ($288.76 for the pair +$20.00 shipping to CA) a great price! thanks Paul!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

got my Struts #8610-1436 today now just need to cut 72mm out of my housings.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

Chopped 75mm out if the strut housings 








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35231
















































































Some cut down strut bearings 








steering arm and lower bag mount plate 








































now i got a bunch of welding to do..


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing work and photographs!
Hate to steer away from the main subject, but what camera are you using?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Unit01)*

Camara is a canon XT


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
love this build.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

such quality of work tracking this and the audi fox build


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

i have always wanted a fox. im jealous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

so awesome. good to see this going on that wagon i wondered what was going on with that thing. white one looks great as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

a Little work on the rear lower mounts.








































































































time to break out the welder



_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:07 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Reworked rears*

I didn't like the way i had done the rear lower mounts. so I ordered some 24mm hardware from grainger.com.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

wow.. you're the illest fer realest subd


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

very interesting on the mounts. i wanna see if that works out well.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (moder14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moder14* »_very interesting on the mounts. i wanna see if that works out well.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It will work out fine and still give a little bit more of adjustability.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
It will work out fine and still give a little bit more of adjustability. 

that's the plan. I got a lot of tig welding to do today. hope to have most of the parts fully welded today.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

im interested to see how low the fronts go.
if i were you i would have went with something besides the uvair as that it has an inner ring that keeps it from full collapsing.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im interested to see how low the fronts go.
if i were you i would have went with something besides the uvair as that it has an inner ring that keeps it from full collapsing. 


Yea i am sure that this is only the first version of this set up. like most people who go air for the first time. i went after the low. once i get the low i want i will probably want improved ride and range... Sound familiar?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

yea its all trial and error.
but you seem to have some fabrication skills, so i have faith that you will put this thing on the ground.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Tig fthmkw*

Spent a wile with the tig welder today got the strut housings back together.
got the lower bag mounts to the steering arms, also got lower mounts for the rears all done. next it to set the steering arms and weld them up. still waiting on all of my plumbing connectors.
Also had to shave a few mm off the strut cap to fit inside the UV bags inner metal sleeve


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

looks awsome! did you have a hard time welding to the bushing with the rubber inside it?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (ryanmiller)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_looks awsome! did you have a hard time welding to the bushing with the rubber inside it?


yea small fire...


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

Ric, if I haven't mentioned it lately, you are the man.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Ric, if I haven't mentioned it lately, you are the man.









I concur with this statement.
I love reading this thread along with all the updates. Good show sir!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_
I love reading this thread along with all the updates. Good show sir!


Should be a easy read since i don't wright much. mostly let my pictures tell the story..


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Exactly. I don't read so good


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

<<Evil laugh>>
Subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (snowfox)*

this is why i am doing it 

































Cuz a slammed fox is just so sexy to me.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

Oki a getting a few questions about the rear mount hardware. 
24mmx3.0 thread pitch 
I got my parts from grainger.com

the jam nuts
http://www.grainger.com/Graing...t.y=0 
the nuts
http://www.grainger.com/Graing...t.y=0
the bolts (the shorter ones i used)
24mmx3x80mm
http://www.grainger.com/Graing...t.y=0
the longer bolts i got in case i need to go higher in the rear
24mmx3x140mm
http://www.grainger.com/Graing...t.y=0


_Modified by Banned wagon at 12:08 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

$12.95 to ship a couple nuts and bolts, thats ****ed!


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Ben Franklin)*

rick, you going to monterey tomorrow? this is a great build as ive told you before.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_rick, you going to monterey tomorrow? this is a great build as ive told you before.

nope staying in HMB for a much better and diverse collection of machines i dont like newer VWs at all. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3802549


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

Got all of my components painted and laid out. I am pretty sure i know where I am mounting everything. getting closer


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's not a lot of lift








I like the work though


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

pm'd Rick. good work






























when i first saw your avatar i thought it said BART.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_That's not a lot of lift









well the height I mounted the bag when it is aired out the strut is bottomed out too. the bags have 5.25" of lift the koni race struts only have a 6" stroke.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like amazing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm on the fence between bags or coils for my B2. Depending on how this turns out will probably make me decide


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Oh noes*

Well hit a few bumps in the road. started installing the fronts today.
found out that the adjustable koni struts are i bit tall and the hood wouldnt close








A pretty easy fix just a simple hole in the hood under structure.








problem 2 is a bit more serious the A arms are binding up. a little bit of trimming should fix it.








Problem 3 is going to take some effort and time to fix.
I made a big mistake i flipped the steering arms but didnt lower them enough to compensate fo the drop. so it looks like i need to cut everything apart and and move a few things around. oh well its all a learning experiment 
























the good news is the bags fit good up in the fender 








and the height even with the A arms binding it up should have no prob laying sub frame at least with the little tires on 13"s









oh well took it all apart again. oh well


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Ric, if I haven't mentioned it lately, you are the man.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (CasaDelShawn)*

Well all of my nice welds were tough to get off. of well all the parts are separated again. back to the drawing board (note to self tack the stuff in place to test before fully welding)
























Not too sure i can reuse the steering arms now good thing I have a few spare strut housing in my shop.












_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:15 AM 5-10-2009_


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

real custom work


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (greyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyvdub* »_real custom work









Just say no! to over the counter bolt on mods!


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (Banned wagon)*

Just a thought but would it be stronger to cut a plate from 1/4 steel with a bend down for streering arm attachmnet. Would a solid plate be stronger than reusing one of the extra arms that you have to take off the old stuff and remount lower?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Tig fthmkw (sugmag)*

Yep i have made new steering arms before so i know that route works. it will look something like this set i made for the coils on my 4 door 
















just like this but flipped


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

i love all of your work.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Well all of my nice welds were tough to get off. of well all the parts are separated again. back to the drawing board (note to self tack the stuff in place to test before fully welding)



i hate that! and it seems that every other time i forget...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*

Tank mounted


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Tank mounted










No offense, Ric, but "plumber's tape"? I've come to expect more from you. (Not saying that I've got anything better to suggest, but I'm surprised you have actually done something that's _down_ to my standard.







) Perhaps this is just a temporary "test fit" solution...
Any other new updates?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

Yea i have a spare set of gas tank straps i am shorting.. sorry to let ya down snow


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I'm not let down - now that I know it's a temporary deal.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Tank mounted








]

At last the true reason for that big space between the gas tank and the bumper cover is revealed. 
I had thought that it was for Amps, or In Floor Storage, or maybe some sort of Chill Zone Fridge. I was wrong. So wrong.
It is so obvious that it has always been the Space for an Air Tank.
Thank you for showing me the answer to this mystery.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Beauty! Wish i had a place to tuck my tank away like that!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Small update not much done


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

OK well i got some time today to work. finnished up the welds on the second try for the strut housings. a quick trip to the blast cab. now ready for some paint. I am not sure what color to do at this point. 
























A few color tests humm nope, nope and nope..


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I kinda like the black, stock-ish look. That's just me...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_I kinda like the black, stock-ish look. That's just me...









Yep that's the conclusion I came too as well. working out in the shop now be back with more later.



_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:04 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ok that was fun. i have never used the wrinkel paint before. so i tryed out a test panel

















Cool that looks like what i want do i sprayed the strut housing black wrinkle (Krylon couldn't find the VTH brand in town) 
































Also sprayed the top mounts for the bags. Got some new stainless hardware. inserted the strut cartridges. mounted the bags. 
















































I will press in the bearings and hubs later this week hopefully. maybe paint the air thank with this stuff too.










_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:22 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I hadn't thought of wrinkle finish. Looks like you laid it down well, should look great once everything is together. Pain in the bawls to clean, though...


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I need to acquire your fab skills! Want to sell them? Nice work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

To answer a few PM's yes my shop gets dirty i just dont post pictures of it 









Got one done with bearing and hub tonight..


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*

looking real good Rick! id like to see this get done and on the ground! 
coming out saturday?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lcurtisl)*

the Air compressor install
















made a bracket 
































Insulation rubber mat yes i think so 
























in its happy new home.

























It is not as loud as i thought is was going to be. dont get me wrong you can hear it. it is quieter then a few i have heard in trucks in the rear frame area.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Very sweet! Love Foxes! Love air builds!
but I absolutely totally dig homebuilt struts!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats right! Tripple thumbs!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*lay out*

So the tank i have only has three ports on it. My question is will this lay out work ok or will it be really slow to fill?
my Madden stylz 








Or should i get a 1/2 brass T at the tanks and run separate 3/8" lines to the front and rear?








EDIT due to i am a newb
I had the lay out wrong for the valves
this looks like it might work better also will have to add another brass T by the switch for the air compressor for a drain/ tank gauge port










_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:56 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that 3rd option is the correct way to go imo


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

tank all plumbed up valves assembled just sitting in the rain tray for now. need some wire loom for the pressure switch still


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

got both sides clearanced around the axle and the A-arms so no binding. then a quick soda blast then some love with the satin paint.

























PS. VHT epoxy paint is good stuff


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

got the front struts in. still need to run the lines to the valves
touchdown 








all the way up








down 








up








on these wheels and tires (19.5") not a lot of lift still air in the bag with the car on the ground. with some real wheels and tires should be ok. 




























_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:12 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

did you install a watertrap?
setup looks good and it goes proper low


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

no water trap at the moment. but i have a petcock valve on the bottom of the tank. it will go lower but you have to dig a home for the sub frame to go into first..


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome dude. you do great work


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

Glad to see it on the ground. Kudos to you for engineering your own stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Glad to see it on the ground. Kudos to you for engineering your own stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when you own a fox you dont have any choice but to engineering your own stuff


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh hell yea!


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn man. As always, amazing work. /cheers.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (HiJinx)*

Thanks guys. Hope to get the rear bags in some time this week. to see how it will really sit.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Can't wait to see all four! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

do i need to make it out to the coast to see this in person?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

did a little work today clamped the lines down and got the gauge working
































had some help too


























_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:44 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

got some good work done today. got the wires pulled from the valves in to the car just waiting on the switches to show up.








started on the rear nothing really new.








trimmed a few spots to get a little more drop. 








































still need to connect the rear bags. need a 90 1/4" to attach my leader lines. also the rear axle wont go any lower it hits the under side of the body. The rear is not low enough for me. so looks like i will be making some drop plates
so here it is aired out for now 



















_Modified by Banned wagon at 7:52 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

oh some full car shots

























































that's it for today.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_









Chuck D is looking for snax!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Chuck D is looking for snax!









he thinks Marin is a cheerios dispenser...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

UPS man brought my switches today.








measured, cut, installed..
































installed in car 
















the rears go high! 


















_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:06 AM 8-27-2009_


_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:33 AM 8-29-2009_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Absolutely amazing, I almost regretted finding this thread so late in the build but since you post so many pictures I caught up quick.
I'm definitely very jealous of your fabrication skills and the wagon... Its the same color as mine but you've done what I only wish to do. I think I might have to pick up a part time job as an organ donor so I can have some money to spend on my car.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

picked up some 3/8" 304 stainless today for my drop plates. this stuff is hard. 
got the holes for a 2" and 3" drop.
















2" drop uses two of the orginal holes just flip the stub axle








3"


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

got the rear plates in now the car is sitting on the exhaust







stupid fox exhaust goes under the axle. looks like its time to do some floor pan and exhaust work.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what does the back look like with the drop plates in?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_what does the back look like with the drop plates in?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_what does the back look like with the drop plates in? 

well it dropped it down about 1/2" on to the exhaust







. I can lift the rear tires by hand up another 2" so once i get the exhaust sorted the rear will drop the rest of the way


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*










































































still need to dial it in to get my all range back. but this is up. pretty drivable not quite speed bump and drive way friendly but whet ever my daily driver is lower then this on coils.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Sittin proper for sure!! You have any plans for different wheels on it??


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_ You have any plans for different wheels on it??


i love 13"s if you have some cool 13"s for me?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

And don't forget, if those Type C's go anywhere but to me, I'll have someone stuff a dead chicken into your heater box and set it on "permahot"...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_And don't forget, if those Type C's go anywhere but to me, I'll have someone stuff a dead chicken into your heater box and set it on "permahot"...









yumm! Shawn you no know the fox heater will bbq that chicken up just right too! 
the pack of Fox's 










_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:01 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

All that great work shows.
Good job, I'm actually jealous.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

whats happening with getting the front lower?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_whats happening with getting the front lower?

haha dig a hole? the sub frame oil pan and floor boards are on the ground. I know most of you all have never really looked at a fox very much but that's is it folks you cant raise the motor any and the strut towers are touching the hood. 




























_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:30 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
haha dig a hole? the sub frame oil pan and floor boards are on the ground. I know most of you all have never really looked at a fox very much but that's is it folks you cant raise the motor any and the strut towers are touching the hood. 
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg

Jeese, sounds like you need to try a little harder, those are hardly good excuses.








I'm really jealous of how this is turning out, my only saving grace is that I can tell myself my paint is in better shape.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

looks dope! I was out visiting in CA and was tryin to pick up a set of those type Cs in Santa Cruz, but it didn't happen...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_looks dope! I was out visiting in CA and was tryin to pick up a set of those type Cs in Santa Cruz, but it didn't happen...

oh that was you outside my house..








well a little bit of tweaking on the setup i have full lift in the front and rear now much more drivable. still haven't put enough miles on it to break in the bags. or to figure out my driving pressures to set. The one thing i love about this build i have not ever seen on the vortex is a completely hidden system, with no loss of spare tire or interior space. I am not liking how long the compressor runs to fill the tank.if i add a second compressor will have to upgrade my alternator.
oh well now for all the kids who like to argue about coils vs bags or lowering for performance vs looks. I can play on all sides of that as i have a car on bags, one on coil overs and one on neuspeed sport springs.


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

This thing is looking insanely sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Wow! amazing fab work, keep going mang


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*

nice!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_
Wow! amazing fab work, keep going mang 

True, true - but where's he gonna go next? Mag-Lev?

hmmm....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mag_lev


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

been there done that 
remember 


























































































_Modified by Banned wagon at 4:57 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_been there done that 


Oh yeah - I forgot about Hover Fox. My bad.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

smooooth. is the exhaust tip cut in half in the back because of scraping? that is badass


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_ is the exhaust tip cut in half in the back because of scraping? that is badass


Oppss







yea the tip done for! makes fun sparks!










_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:15 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

finnished up hte gauge panel today 
drilled and tapped a 1/8 NPT hole in my manifold for the tank pressure gauge gauge
















































i didnt like the chrome rim on hte Viar gauges. so i painted then satin black 
























Needed to fill the third opening in the gauge panel. decided to mount the override switch for the compressor there. went to the hardware store go a 2" ABS coupler. drilled out a piece of aluminum to mount the switch on (don't have the switch i want yet) A lilttle bit of epoxy holds it all together.
















































that is all


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

that looks great!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (2mAn)*

went to the junk yard today and pulled this 
































At 3000 RPMs 9.1CFM! will fill a 5 gal tank to 100 psi in 30 seconds 



_Modified by Banned wagon at 7:26 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You are a very sick individual.
<<Grabs the popcorn>>


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

that looks f-ing sick with the new wheels!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Great wheel choice! They set off an already amazing car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: VW Fox Air setup (Banned wagon)*

I. Hate. Your. Guts.
Absolutely f*ing amazing... I think you've got the brit beat out man, my new favorite Fox.
You've done pretty much everything I wanted to do to my wagon and you did it on the same colored car, I don't know how I can top it... I've got big plans but I think they will pale in comparison.
Can I get a couple high resolution shots for my background?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (justrave)*

Wow!!! Looks amazing with the new wheels!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait to see the progress on that pump!!! Get to work!

Like the wheels too, very fitting.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You never fail at impressing


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

F'n love the new rollers!!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

<jaw on floor>
H
O
L
Y

S
H
I
T
!
!
!
!

<runs off to change drawers>
That whole look is amazing, Ric. I hereby declare you "the man".
You have really raised the bar with this one...


----------



## red911turbo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

Absolutely jaw dropping! I honestly never thought that could be said about a Fox, but good god man, nasty(period) Are Fox's rear track that much wider than the front, or did you space them?
Cheers!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (red911turbo)*

the drop plates brought out the rear track 3/8", the same 3/8"s that is causing me to have to do more fender work...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_that looks f-ing sick with the new wheels!!

NO SHI


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i love the new wheels..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i love the new wheels.. 

x2


----------



## EyedeaY34 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mi likey too. Need spacers on back for flush. lol


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (EyedeaY34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyedeaY34* »_Mi likey too. Need spacers on back for flush. lol


ahh. no the rears need less spacer to fit in the fender so the car will go down all the way again


----------



## EyedeaY34 (Sep 8, 2009)

Your fox is an amazing piece of work. I love the quality work that you have put into this build. What r the wheel specs?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (EyedeaY34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyedeaY34* »_. What r the wheel specs?

15" x8" et30


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

you couldnt have choosen a better wheel to go with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i think the wheels are awesome but the car needs a bit of polished bits to tie in with the wheels


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Those wheels look good on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

foxy lady


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_went to the junk yard today and pulled this 










Wouldn't it be easier to try and mount the OEM Fox AC compressor in there to fill your tank? I just recently mounted one in mine....


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Bravo. def. jizz in my pants.








sick.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (iceman2.0)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_










Perfect stance.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Perfect stance.

Yea i wish i could agree with ya on that. but i want the rear lower. so more work is needed. i am raising the rear towers 2"


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I think as it is now is perfect. Any lower in the back and you would have bad reverse rake. Unless you have more plans for the front?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

I want it to sit level on the ground as it did before with the 13"


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I agree with Plain, I think your stance is perfect as is. In the picture with the 13's you can see the rear is tucked more than the front, the way it sits now the front and rear wheels are in the same relation to the wheel wells. Did you get your rear wheel clearance issue sorted out? If not, would it be possible to angle your drop plates slightly, giving you some negative camber and the 3/8" of clearance you need? Once again, I think it looks absolutely sick as is, I think 1552 made those wheels specifically for your Fox, they just had extras they are selling to other people.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (doppelfaust)*

the front and rear wheel arches on almost every car are diffrent front to back and the fox is no different in the pictures look at the ground front to back not the wheel arches.

I fixed the rear clearance from the added track from the drop plates. remade them to be the same width as stock. but rim is now hitting the bag. 
old plate in the 3" drop mode (never used it like this) i used the 2" drop reusing the top stock holes in the axle.









moved the plate to behind the axle 








add a filler to match the stock axle 








now drill the backing plate on the drums to fit and mount 

















so there ya are a 2" or 3" drop for like $30 in materials 

next up i need to make longer rear mounts to move the bag up higher to clear the wheel

















i have some longer 24mm bolts just need to get welding








oh and the last part of the answer is to raise the rear strut towers 2"-3"


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

im driving my coupe down to bonelli in novemeber than im staying in norcal thru thanksgiving... i will make a special trip down just to check out the car. any excuse to hit the coast!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_you couldnt have choosen a better wheel to go with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm thinking you've got that backwards


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_love the new wheels too but dam if they were 7" instead if 8" would have made my life much easier.









That's awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









How are you tucking the 8" rear rim though? I think the offset of your wheels are not far off from what I'm running, and I have a LOT of poke even with my fenders pulled. Plus you have the added space for the drop plate..!














Did it all just line up nicely somehow?


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (the brit)*

he has a higher offset than the type t's.
Pretty sure you have my old et20 8's.
keeping it on track.
I hate foxes. Especially fox wagons. you made me a believer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (der hare)*

cut some towers out in the junk yard today.


----------



## QuantumLeap! (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

That picture with it behind the stock height car is classic.
This car is perfect.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (QuantumLeap!)*

Yep the Fox's stock ride height is really really tall i have not busted out the tape measure to see what the numbers yet.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_you couldnt have choosen a better wheel to go with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Agreed!!! It looks amazing. Wallpaper status.


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

dude great choice of wheels.....fits the car very well!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

today 
cut a few 2" sections of pipe 








and some plate for the tops








started welding them up


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

































one side


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hopefully i can make it out to the meet saturday night and check it out in person.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hopefully i can make it out to the meet saturday night and check it out in person.

yea it might not make it if i don't get all this done.


----------



## EyedeaY34 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

You are insane.....but in a good way! I dont want to see a post during the day! you need to finish your car..










_Modified by EyedeaY34 at 11:21 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
yea it might not make it if i don't get all this done.










get to work!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_get to work!

OK


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WOW


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

is it done yet?


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_is it done yet?

Give him another minute.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

now?
im coming out on saturday night to see this thing, it better be there!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

see you tomorrow...?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_










MINT!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Ok looking good so far today 
































































this is it for now..








































might get some more time to day to wash her and take so good shots.


----------



## EyedeaY34 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

simply amazing...the car came out on point. fair play sir!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EyedeaY34)*

All washed up. still need to dial in the rear a bit more. but i like it for now
All up








and the rest are all down


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Dude, I can't believe how quickly you work on this stuff, especially with a full time job and new born..! Bravo!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (the brit)*























I was hesitant at first when you said you wanted to drop the back more but it looks redic. now!!
Well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Dude, I can't believe how quickly you work on this stuff, especially with a full time job and new born..! Bravo!


he is completely insane!
i cant get half this stuff done with a part time job, no wife, and no kids


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*

















a few from the GTG lastnight


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Soo sick


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu damm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wantacad)*

Hate the center caps. hopefully coming up with something soon


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Best fox ever!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Best fox ever!!

QFT
Sick work, my man. Just... uh... well... <words fail>

Thanks for the new wallpaper - now I just need some tissue to clean the rest of this up...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Hate the center caps. hopefully coming up with something soon 


Ric, here's the part # you wanted: 7L6-601-149-RVC


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Brad.
The UPS man brought me my locks and a new switch for my compressor.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_









dam that SUV in the parking lot for that ding on my fender!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

New caps


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_New caps 


Are you just slapping these on top of the fifteen52 caps or are you doing something clever?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I believe they will just replace them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I believe they will just replace them. 

Yup, those are Touareg caps some folks are using until we have our flat caps ready.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yup, those are Touareg caps some folks are using until we have our flat caps ready.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

sick sick sick


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_

















Better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't think that was _possible_, but it's definitely better with T-reg caps. (Sorry fifteen52, no offense - the center caps were the only thing wrong with those wheels. I'll be watching for the new fifteen52 version, though.)


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

always watched your work with a dropped jaw. but this takes the cake jaw is now on floor.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Ann shucks.. I am glad ya all like it. I am not happy with the drivablity yet. Still lots of things to work out.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ok so i need to move my front bags up a little bit. since these are no longer made i am going to make my own version of them 








































picked up some 2" I.D. tubing that fits perfectly over the 50mm tube of the factory strut and a some plate steel today 








what you don't have a 50mm hole saw humm I do
















the plates for the lower bag mounts for the Arosports are kinda sloppy and the hole is too big to fit nicely on the 50mm fox strut housings 
















so i made new plates
















cut a a few sections of tube and welded them on 
























will get some set screws and some paint on them soon


----------



## Turbolader Du Idiot! (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I'm speechless








AWSOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbolader Du Idiot!)*

new center caps new shoot.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Got some set screws and some paint on the new mounts today.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

set screws gonna be able to support the weight of the car?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_set screws gonna be able to support the weight of the car?


if he is copying the design he posted above, they wont need to support any weight.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
if he is copying the design he posted above, they wont need to support any weight.

x2 
oh wait, yep the the wight of the car sits in the welded on ring 








you add or take away spacers depending the tire wheel combo








the set screws just keep the bag from rotating


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
the set screws just keep the bag from rotating 


so are you planning on welding a ring onto the struts similar to the old m/t?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you stoned?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Are you stoned? 


yes.
oh, wait... you're not talking to me...


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Are you stoned? 

Are you offering?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (WCHLVR)*

Ahh hell no! I don't do any of that crap! one of the many reasons i am able to get more done. s*X*e 

took apart the whole front end this morning. cutting off the welded on lower bag mounts to install the new adjustable ones. 

I needed to move the bag up from 1" to gat all the lift out of the bag. 
In this picture you can see how close the steering arm and lower bag mount is to the 165/45 15 on the 8" ET30. 








so had to cut off the lower plates 








now the new adjustable lower mounts test fit. need to move them up another 1/2" or so








also changing the upper bag mount to get more travel. I had two big washers on the plate to lift it a bit to clear the bolts from the strut bearing. 








































Test fitted a 195/50 15" on a 7" wheel hit the steering arm. 








I had set a few goals with this project 
1) Lay the sub frame and pan on the ground. (done on 175/50 13" diameter19.9" )
2) lay the sub frame and pan on 15"x8" wheels (done with stupid stretch 165/45s diameter 20.8" )
3) lay the sub frame and pan on 15"x"8" wheels with *real* tires under factory fenders not too sure what size but i would like to see a 195/45 diameter 21.9" might have to settle with a 175/50 15" diameter 21.9
left to right 195/50 15" 165/45 15" 175/50 13"








to make goal 3 happen I moved the rear strut towers up 3" already. 
looks like I will need to make new shorter steering arms and rotate them in a few degrees. (not new did this on my coil overs) 
also the Areosport bags _may_ have to go by by since to clear a bigger tire the lower bag mount will need to go up a bit more but well see... 
I am never done with anything..




_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:19 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

One word- Inspiration!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Dude, I can't believe how quickly you work on this stuff, especially with a full time job and new born..! Bravo!

Dude, have you met Ric? _Hyperkinetic_ doesn't even begin to come close.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Dude, have you met Ric? _Hyperkinetic_ doesn't even begin to come close.








 cool i can move stuff with my mind! that kicks ass! 
got the new front mounts all done.
this it what the weight of the car sits on 
















ya get it now?
the new bolts in the top plate every little 1/4" helps




















































_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:40 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
_Hyperkinetic_ doesn't even begin to come close.

QFT
&
updates? You haven't posted any new mods here for over 12 hours now. Are you finally running out of steam? (yeah, right...)









BTW Ric, moving things with your mind would be _tele_kinesis... You are hyper-


_Modified by snowfox at 9:23 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep but I have ESPN so I can read your mind...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*








D'oh!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Got it all back together today. 








also installed some of these 








Adjustable 3/8" Dump Control
nice and quite when i drop it down now. also the valve don't stick open for a few seconds like they do with out a little back pressure on them



_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:06 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (MK2NIS)*

thanks.
been doing other stuff last few days


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

New pictures from a much better photographer then I.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

looks so perfect.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_New pictures... 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

still one of my favorite dubs


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

well deserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I didn't know pvw was still going lol. Not looked for it for years. I love this car.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

































window controls in the center console























full set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/k...70112/



_Modified by lcurtisl at 11:53 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_









Weedz. He's in dem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
'Grats on the PVW thing, Ric!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (mikekisss)*

man this fox looks killer!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

dude you did an amazing job. all the hard work sure as hell paid off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

a small update rerouteing the exhaust over the rear axle and blistering the rear seat area 

Ok got the exhaust cover all welded in and seat Modified (I.E. wack the under side of the seat with dead blow hammer a few times)


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

creating custom **** like that makes money


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Heated seats now?:laugh:

Awesome work :beer:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Nah no heated seats the cover doesn't get any warmer the the rest of the metal in that area. About 1"to3/4" air gap around the exhaust pipe . I still need to under coat the underside of this too. Also have some left over header wrap if the heat became a issue.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Why'd this die? 

Did you ever install your belt driven compressor?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

This is alive and well. I drive it all the time.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Unit01 said:


> Did you ever install your belt driven compressor?


no not yet


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well get to it! :laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

too gorgeous


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> And cue the obligatory vortex pile of shinny parts.


 Since you have those parts in hand, can you do me a favor and measure the diameter of the airlift shocks? I've been playing with the idea of using them as inserts but couldn't find out the diameter anywhere! 

oops nevermind, just realized this is a pretty old thread with more than i page


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

bump for more lovely fox


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry no new pictures, but this thread has lots of old ones. (the car has not changed at all just miles added )


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

This is so dope, I love wagons on air! Get that air compressor set up!:thumbup: 

Also did you use heat wrap near your seats or anything like that?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

The exhaust does not even get the floor hot at all. The electric compressure works just fine for this set up


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

just read through all of the pages, such a great build man! never liked foxes before now i love them! never saw the potential in them until now!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Getting out of the game again 

Massive sell off thread !!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6872174-4-Foxes-and-a-ton-of-parts-for-sale

i will be around 

Thanks for all the fun.

Ric


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> Getting out of the game again
> 
> Massive sell off thread !!
> 
> ...


:beer: :beer: :beer: 

Probably my favorite local Bay Area car. The amount of work and custom touches is nothing short of exceptional. Nothing else has looked as good with RML's. Good luck with the sale. You're practically giving it all away.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> Getting out of the game again
> 
> Massive sell off thread !!
> 
> ...


:beer: :beer: :beer: 

Probably my favorite local Bay Area car. The amount of work and custom touches is nothing short of exceptional. Nothing else has looked as good with RML's. Good luck with the sale. You're practically giving it all away.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

changed my mind and decided to not sell. so 

It was time to clean up the body, and shave a few bits off 





































blocking and and more blocking.. almost in primer. 





























paint coming soon


----------



## PatrickEngstroem (Aug 9, 2014)

Great! looking forward to see more :>


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Blocked it one more time. Almost ready for some color.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

What color is it gonna be?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Flash silver


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

awesome fox, my kind of engineering, make it yourself, instead of Buy it built


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## PatrickEngstroem (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

A bit more wet sanding and clear work


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great. 
Btw: I'm using your air build to help me figure out my dasher air project


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

It's back home now. All pretty and rust free


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Great work!


----------



## PatrickEngstroem (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## PatrickEngstroem (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks so dope!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

went to a awesome local show toady


----------



## PatrickEngstroem (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Went Surfing 



























then went to Jail


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Nice to see that your Fox is still around! :heart:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Schumo said:


> Nice to see that your Fox is still around! :heart:



yep its a keeper :wave:


----------

